# Traditional Only League: Who's in?



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Traditional Only League: It's ON!!!?*

I'm trying to generate some interest in a Traditional Only archery league on Wednesday nights at Wilde Arrow in Centerville. If I get enough people signed up in the next two weeks we'll do it. Any takers?

UPDATE: Last week we had about 15 guys show up and we ha d a blast. There's still plenty of room for more shooters so if you are on the fence or just didn't make it last week be sure to join us this week. See you there!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sounds fun. good luck hope it works out for you man.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I would love to give it a try if you have a bow that an old, handicapped guy could use!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck.... I don't think you can get that many guys in the loin cloth and beaver pelt hats in one place at one time.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

north slope said:


> Good luck.... I don't think you can get that many guys in the loin cloth and beaver pelt hats in one place at one time.


Hahaha


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What's funny to me is that more than half the guys who have signed up already shoot compounds all the time and they're doing it just to have fun. I hear it all the time. "I've always wanted to try a traditional outfit" Well, here's your chance! No pressure, no strings attached (pun intended) just a bunch of guys (and gals) getting together to fling some sticks. Northslope, I KNOW you have a recurve. Don't be a little troll -O,- and get your butt up here!


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in. Depending on the time, Wednesday might be problematic but I'll do what I can to adjust schedules. How do I sign up?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Much like shed hunting, traditional archery is gay :grin:. Also why would any right minded Utah County-ite want to travel north to the lands of Mordor where they may get raped and pillaged when there is a perfectly good trad archery league at Jake's in Orem going right now.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Much like shed hunting, traditional archery is gay :grin:. Also why would any right minded Utah County-ite want to travel north to the lands of Mordor where they may get raped and pillaged when there is a perfectly good trad archery league at Jake's in Orem going right now.


Yeah, I wouldn't drive all the way up here either... Just like you won't catch my butt driving all the way to Happy Valley to shoot at Jakes when we have a perfectly good trad league going in Centerville at Wilde Arrow...

For those who care, and have not responded with a snarky comment on how gay or lame Trad archery is, We'll be starting at 6:30 pm with sign ups, and we'll start shooting at 7 sharp. There are 12 3-D targets from 10 to 25 yards away. Cost will be around 8 bucks. I don't know yet how we'll lay out the scoring or teams or any of that crap, but it will be more of a FUN shoot and not so much a competitive shoot... See you all there. well, the cool guys anyway...:^8^:


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I have quite a few friends who shoot trad that may be interested. Myself and 2 or 3 friends will most likely make it out! Sounds like alt of fun! Starting next Wednesday?


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll be there, it sounds like a great way to get some shooting in at this time of year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ARCHER11 said:


> I have quite a few friends who shoot trad that may be interested. Myself and 2 or 3 friends will most likely make it out! Sounds like alt of fun! Starting next Wednesday?


Yup, next Wednesday. 6:30 Wilde Arrow in Certerville.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

north slope said:


> Good luck.... I don't think you can get that many *guys in the loin cloth and beaver pelt hats* in one place at one time.


I am in:shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Good luck.... I don't think you can get that many guys in the loin cloth and beaver pelt hats in one place at one time.


Fred Bear wore a beaver pelt hat... I also have a beaver pelt hat. Must be a cool archery dude thing...


----------



## roaroftherockies (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been into it less than a year as you know Tex, but I would love to! Will there be anybody else there at my rookie level? I'm so stinking inconsistent still!


----------



## roaroftherockies (Oct 19, 2007)

However, things are drastically better with your instruction!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes!! I'd say that better than 50% of the guys who show up for this thing will be newbies! Some will be C.M.A.S.D shooters just looking to try something new and have fun. This is NOT a competitive shoot! We will be keeping score but that's just so you can keep up with your own progress. Come out and shoot with us, you'll have a ball.


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

Great time tonight. Thanks Tex.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a great time, wasn't it! 

Next week will be even more funner!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bump


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Wait your bumping this thread? Where is it going to go? There are like 5 guys on this archery section.... Just relax texobobby.....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mind your own business. Bumping it got two more guys to come.*(u)*


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed last night - I'll be there next week


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bump......:grin:


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmm would love to go but wednesday's are no good for me..maybe Thursdays...In Salt Lake City... Ill be going if anyone wants to join. Traditional Archery Rules!! :!: 8)


----------

